# How much to charge?



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yesterday i got a new account in my town its 2 50yardx25yards lots and a 10yardx20yard lot in the back of the buliding. What would be a god price to charge him ??


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Figure out about how much time it will take and go from there. Around here the hourly rate is around $75.


----------



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

It takes about 30 minutes to 45 minutes depending on the snow fall i charge the guy 150$ yesterday for 4 inches should i stay with that price


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

If he didn't complain about the price and was happy with your work then leave the price alone. payup


----------



## abronko (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got it down to where my hourly rate is $100 an hr. per truck. For my accounts I use two trucks with two guys in each truck. As long as i make $100 an hr per truck, I"m making a profit. I estimate the total time (travel, and actual plow time) it will take per account and i base my estimates off that. Sand & Salt application is a whole other charge since I pay $48.50 per ton of Sand Salt mix and thats not even delivered! We also put a truck with a sander on the town at $65 an hr.


----------

